# Berserk vs Bastard!! vs JJBA



## OS (Sep 24, 2011)

Which one has the better art? Rank it from 3-1

Can you name better ones or ones of the same level?


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Can you name better ones or ones of the same level?


Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

Willy's on a quality streak lately.


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2011)

Tough call between JJBA and Bastard!


----------



## AceDick (Sep 24, 2011)

Berserk > JJBA


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2011)

I think some great art is from Air Gear


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I think some great art is from Air Gear


If you mean what I think you mean then Bastard!! is even better.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> If you mean what I think you mean then Bastard!! is even better.



It's mainly the "Shadows" that catch my attention.


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2011)

Dark Schnieders dick/=thread


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Sep 24, 2011)

Berserk
Bastard!!
JJBA


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Willy's on a quality streak lately.


Like it is a new thing. I had been always on the rise. Seeking even higher skies on each day.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 24, 2011)

Vinland Saga has some pretty amazing art too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2011)

SAO, Bastard!!, Berserk and JJBA have the best art in manga I've seen, can't really pick one. Sure others will post something comparable.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2011)

^^Agree. Recently got to read it. Looks fine to me so far.
Also, how many of you read "Me and the Devil's Blues" manga?


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't decide between Berserk or JJBA.

They're both equal in my opinion.


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2011)

Defense Devil near the end of the series art is pretty cool, Vagabond is aight as well.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Vagabond is better than aight. It's spectacular in comparison to the rest.


----------



## mali (Sep 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Vagabond is better than aight. It's spectacular in comparison to the rest.



Fair enough.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Shin Angyo Onshi



Good answer.

As for the OP, I heard Bastard!! art improved tenfold from the beginning until most recent. I haven't seen examples of it, but I do know the art was garbage when the manga started.

Only going by what I've seen of Bastard!!, JJBA and Berserk - Berserk wins.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2011)

berserk's art is absolutely amazing


----------



## Neelon (Sep 24, 2011)

Sun ken rock can deliver great art at times.


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Good answer.
> 
> As for the OP, I heard Bastard!! art improved tenfold from the beginning until most recent. I haven't seen examples of it, but I do know the art was garbage when the manga started.
> 
> Only going by what I've seen of Bastard!!, JJBA and Berserk - Berserk wins.



It is garbage at the beginning. It's god tier now. Especially Schneider vs Uriel


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Berserk > JJBA



Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 24, 2011)

1-Berserk
2-JJBA
3-Bastard

Blade of the Immortal and The Ravages of Time has some pretty amazing art too.


----------



## Markness (Sep 24, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 
Berserk 
Bastard!! 

I also think Ah! My Goddess! has a lot of stellar art as well.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 24, 2011)

I find myself liking Berserk's art the most, although the other two are close.

Gon has great art as well, Inio Asano's art is also quite lovely.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> Not a chance in hell.



Homer vote. 

Seriously, even with SBR I don't see how JJBA could be above Berserk. 

Probably Bastard wins.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2011)

because Miura's drawings no longer have the depth or detail that they once did and this is ignoring that Araki typically draws far more detailed characters?

Miura is over-rated as fuck


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

Fang said:


> because Miura's drawings no longer have the depth or detail that they once did and this is ignoring that Araki typically draws far more detailed characters?
> 
> Miura is over-rated as fuck



Haven't read Berserk recently, wouldn't know. I guess playing IDOLMASTER takes precedence to drawing good manga. 

But the best I've seen from Berserk>the best I've seen from JJBA.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2011)

Not really

and the funny part is Araki does it a consistent basis for the last oh I dunno, 24 years

even on a weekly schedule with the earlier series in JJBA, the level of perspective detail, frame work, shading, and inking is miles beyond many mangaka

and he did it again...weekly



Miura has a hard enough time doing Berserk on a monthly basis these last few  years


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 24, 2011)

Even though Araki work is certainly immpressive, specially consideirng he does it on a week, Miura work is still more detailed.
And the thread is about which manga has better art, not which artist is more talented or more consistent.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2011)

Then I'm not seeing where your example is showing better detail at all. Nor does your example really show much in the way of detail. The only thing Miura has shown is better background art. 

That's it.





Araki is simply superior.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

_Rohan au Louvre_ really says more than enough for who wins this debate.


----------



## Markness (Sep 25, 2011)

It's really a draw for Araki and Miura for me. Araki has a lot of vivid and surreal imagery that evokes a dream-like atmosphere that you won't find anywhere else in the same way while Miura's scenes, especially the more horrifying parts of Berserk, have a strong Lovecraftian tone and the viscerality of it really grips you.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Vagabond is better than aight. It's spectacular in comparison to the rest.



I completely agree with this, Inoue's art takes my breath away more than any other artist's work.  

Between teh three my following would be:

1) JJBA
2) Bastard!!  
3) Berserk


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 25, 2011)

Araki's one of the best but Miura is the best with the arguable exception of Vagabond's artist.

Some of Miura's stuff is just breathtakingly detailed.








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think the author of berserk can keep up that good art if he releases it weekly

ITT: sun ken rock has some nice art


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 25, 2011)

You all forgot to post the single best panel in Berserk:


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2011)

Like I said, not to really beat the dead horse but Miura really isn't surpassing the level of detail or style against Araki when it comes to characters being etched out.


----------



## Nihilistic (Sep 25, 2011)

1) Berserk
2) Bastard!!
3) JJBA

Honestly though, that's like picking between 3 diamonds of the same size, but different cuts and colour. It's clear that these guys are real artists and a level above 99% of everyone else on the market.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

I have not read Berserk, so I cannot comment on its artwork.

Though Bastard!! has some fucking fantastic artwork in its later volumes; I would place it at #1. JJBA and Vagabond have excellent art as well.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> I don't think the author of berserk can keep up that good art if he releases it weekly
> 
> ITT: sun ken rock has some nice art


I think the guy sometimes literally takes a photo and puts it in.


Nihilistic said:


> 1) Berserk
> 2) Bastard!!
> 3) JJBA
> 
> Honestly though, that's like picking between 3 diamonds of the same size, but different cuts and colour. It's clear that these guys are real artists and a level above 99% of everyone else on the market.



Yeah but they have a lot of time till deadlines iirc. Well maybe not Araki.


----------



## Nihilistic (Sep 25, 2011)

You either can draw or you can't, having 3 more weeks than others is helpful, but not that big of a deal. Give me a year and I still wouldn't be able to produce anything worth looking at when compared with the stuff these guys draw. 

As a matter of fact, I think I'll re-read JJBA because of this thread.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> You either can draw or you can't, having 3 more weeks than others is helpful, but not that big of a deal. Give me a year and I still wouldn't be able to produce anything worth looking at when compared with the stuff these guys draw.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I think I'll re-read JJBA because of this thread.



It is a big deal. I draw myself and there is a big difference in time. With time you can perfect the shading and plan easier.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> It is a big deal. I draw myself and there is a big difference in time. With time you can perfect the shading and plan easier.



Gonna vouch for him here.  He's shown me a few of his drawings on MSN and they're pretty fucking good.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2011)

Why thank you kind sir


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 25, 2011)

Bastard!! has porn


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 25, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure/Steel ball run (Steel ball run have some real good art)
Berserk 
Can't comment on Bastard, have not read it yet


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 25, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Bastard!! has porn



Temped to give it the first place just for that.


----------



## OS (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of the porn

*Spoiler*: __ 



no for you


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 27, 2011)

_Bastard!!_ still has the best art I've ever seen in any manga IMO


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 27, 2011)

This is more of a floor 2 thread, not sure if I should move it though since it technically is a versus thread....


----------



## iander (Sep 27, 2011)

Berserk easily.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2011)

Doesn't Bastard's!! author use a computer for his art?


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2011)

Hagiwara has assistants and uses photoshop, but not till years later. Not that changes anything since Miura has assistants and apprentice artists who help him out as well.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 27, 2011)

I had forgotten to mention it earlier but the Trinity Blood manga has some quality artwork too.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2011)

Some Air Gear "Shadows"


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 27, 2011)

Air Gear... Oh, boy...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> Hagiwara has assistants and uses photoshop, but not till years later. *Not that changes anything since Miura has assistants and apprentice artists who help him out as well*.



I never said he didn't have assistants


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Air Gear... Oh, boy...



You don't have to like the story but you got to give the man props for the art.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2011)

Air Gear's art style isn't really any more impressive then Gantz


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2011)

compared to most of the stuff out today it's really good in art. Bastards art is amazing because like someone said they use photoshop which is a big difference.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you know that Bastard!! started in 1988

....

How the hell did he use Photoshop then?


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2011)

I am talking about now........


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not an expert but I'm damn sure it wasn't till the much much more recent volumes



All hand drawn.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 27, 2011)

Hagiwara probably didn't start using PS in his art until sometime after volume 14 or so.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2011)

I may get a snide remark for this, but I did like Katakura Masanori early work in Kurohime. That spread of the sun goddess was simply amazing.

Oh and PaGumKi actually reminds me of how I feel about Bastards!! art--

Absolutely hated it in the beginning, and thought it was downright ugly, but now it's some of the best manga art I've seen from all the mangas I've viewed.


----------



## OS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fang said:


> I'm not an expert but I'm damn sure it wasn't till the much much more recent volumes
> 
> 
> 
> All hand drawn.



I can tell the difference.

But if I were to compare his work in the beginning to Air Gear I would choose Air Gear.

If I were to choose from the Anthrax fight up to Air Gear I would choose Bastard. 

But one of the advantages in his art now looking really good is photoshop. I am not 100% sure he uses it but there are parts in the DS vs Uriel fight where   it looks like photoshop. Compared to Air Gear where I am sure it's mainly pen.


----------



## Yak (Sep 28, 2011)

Hagiwara started using Photoshop after volume 22.


----------



## 4th Rinnegan (Apr 2, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Araki's one of the best but Miura is the best with the arguable exception of Vagabond's artist.
> 
> Some of Miura's stuff is just breathtakingly detailed.
> 
> ...



very good examples 

Went through this thread, anyone/everyone who has said "havn't" read Berserk yet, shame on you!! Forget the old anime, go straight for the manga. Even if the manga has an ugly and boring start, it's like Bastard!! Berserk also starts of slow, even slower than Bastard!!, but has somewhat more mature dialoges.

The cool new shadows on the newer versions of mangas are often done with the PC, the shadows look often better. A: they can make the shadows looke "rounder" and better, B: they save time and focus on cool details and perfectioning the art itself. Even if not all shadows are done the PC, today many are. In generel it's easier to draw on the PC, once used to it, correcting and "filling in shadow" is easier. But I guess not all mangakas use the PC or not all to same extent. And when drawing with big shadow surfaces, it can compensate for less details. Which can be kind of cheap (Berserk is a detail monster!)

Bersker is #1 Berserk has often the more "orignal" art, sometimes like hieronymus bosch, besides cool and somehow "realistic" character looks. But not not just art, but in generall Berserk is the best of the three, story, suspense and depth.


JJBA #2
but JJBA looks more "modern", looks like it's beeing drawn for an anim?, very clean and sharp, and also has a few cool looking characters. JJBA looks real great but more like a great piece of anime, while Berserk looks more like a paiting, like real art

Bastard!! #3

Bastard!! looks better then before..

JJBA or Bastard!!, it's personal taste, but Berserk ist trueffully one of the best drawn and looking mangas ever. Whish Claymore would try to put as much effort as Berserk.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a popularity contest, but on a technical level they're all good, so it comes down to which style you prefer more than the others, so it ends up having to do with what you simply like better. Also, these things are related. Berserk wins it for me.

Shin Angyo Onshi, Vagabond (and REAL by extention), and Vinland Saga have been mentioned, I'm happy with that.

BAA has some pretty great art too, sometimes downright spectacular, especially in recent years.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

since this thread as been necro

Check out Witch Hunter 


and nothing till this day beats Freak Squeele in Hand drawn art that i seen


----------

